# 说明 / 解释 / 讲解 / 阐述



## Staarkali

Hello all,

I know for general purpose, I can use 解释 and 说明，but Im not sure to understand 阐述 and 讲解。It seems 阐述 will be used followed by 观点 for instance, but quid de 讲解？什么时候用的？（还有一个申述，可是我听说口语里面很少用。


----------



## nichec

Staarkali said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I know for general purpose, I can use 解释 and 说明，but Im not sure to understand 阐述 and 讲解。It seems 阐述 will be used followed by 观点 for instance, but quid de 讲解？什么时候用的？（还有一个申述，可是我听说口语里面很少用。


 
註解 is like* footnote*, used mostly in books and dictionaries.

You 解釋 (*explain*) what you mean, 說明 (*instruct*) how to use/do something, 闡述 (*elaborate*) your point of view, I think.


----------



## AVim

Generally, 讲解 means you try to explain something to many people. (e.g. 老师给同学们讲解试题).
申述 means explains in very detail. (Yes, rarely used). Another word '申诉' (shen1 su4) is often used in court, which you might be interested in.


----------



## Mugi

OT
nichec, FYI: 「讲」是「講」的簡體;「註」的簡體是「注」。


----------



## Staarkali

OK thank you all for your answers, that is more than enough for the moment


----------



## nichec

Mugi said:


> OT
> nichec, FYI: 「讲」是「講」的簡體;「註」的簡體是「注」。


 
Oh, I see 

Thanks, I really don't get these simplified letters


----------



## xiaolijie

OT
nichec, FYI:
"I really don't get these simplified *letters*" :  X
"I really don't get these simplified *characters*" : V


----------



## Staarkali

This is quite a debate in fact. I believe the answer would to split into 2 forums, or announce what kind of characters you would like in your answers. Frankly speaking, some answers seem very interresting but I cant read because it is written in traditional characters. Same problem in the other way for some other people.


----------



## univerio

This might be off-topic, but other websites have used Simplified-Traditional-Simplified conversion engines (e.g. Wikipedia) to solve these problems.


----------



## kastner

说明：原因，某件东西的功能或作用。有时候也可以表示“证明”
解释：回答（可能出现的）疑问
讲解：系统的知识。比如“事物是怎么来的，为什么会那样”
阐述：观点、理由、意见


----------



## yuechu

Thank you all for your replies! They help me as well. 

AVim was saying:


AVim said:


> Generally, 讲解 means you try to explain something to many people. (e.g. 老师给同学们讲解试题).


(I know it was a while ago now, but I have a question about it...)

Would 讲解 also sound ok if a teacher were explaining something to one person? (in a tutoring session, for example?)


----------



## Lamb67

讲解员
jiǎngjiěyuán
〖guide〗∶为参观者解说展览内容的人
〖guide〗∶导游者,向导
Xin Hua Zi Dian online
Yes, you are guiding them

http://wap.5156edu.com/xh/html3/3449.html


----------



## hx1997

Yes, but it's a bit formal.


----------

